# 45 and future 100 gallon



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Here are a few pics. Still have alot of room for corals but im just taking it slow for now. Hope you enjoy. I have pics of my 45 which is already up and running and looking half decent. I will be setting up the pictured 100 gallon here soon hopefully. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That 45g will be a nice soft coral tank. What type of lighting are you using on it?

That is a different looking stand for the 100g. I like it, it really gives the whole set up a different look.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the pics.

I really find that blue backgrounds on marine setups are a nice feature. If you look at underwater pictures or have had the chance to scubadive you notice that blue is the most prominent colour underwater. I gives the tank a very nice look.

I opted the paint my background on my setup black. It still looks great though.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks guys. The lighting on the 45 is 2 X 175 watt MH bulbs. 14K. As for the 100 gallon it has 2 X 400 ballast.

Yea i really like the blue. I had a black background once. It was nice but i prefer the blue.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

very nice indeed, I just wish my blue background was clean... lol snails eat all algae but there


----------

